# Spiele über 3 Monitore Zocken ?!



## Sharidan (7. Oktober 2016)

*Spiele über 3 Monitore Zocken ?!*

Grüß euch !


Zunächst einmal ein dickes Sorry sollte das hier nicht rein passen, aber für alle anderen Themen Bereiche erschien es mir noch Unpassender.

Nun zu meinem Anliegen: 

Ich nutze aktuell 3 Monitore jeweils mit 24° ... Nun würde ich einfach gerne mal Testen wie sich Spiele so Zocken lassen wenn man sie über ALLE 3 Monitore streckt, sofern das überhaupt geht.
Für Tips oder Links wäre ich Dankbar, da ich über Google zwar einiges Gefunden habe, aber nix was mir weiterhelfen würde.

Achja, noch ganz wichtig :
Grafikkarte ist eine Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070 8GB Vram

Dank schonmal fürs Lesen und Helfen  


Lg 
Chris


----------



## Hillfigger (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spiele über 3 Monitore Zocken ?!*

Ich habe diese Seite nur sehr grob überflogen, aber mir scheint dass es dort verständlich erklärt ist. Du bist doch des Englisch mächtig?


----------



## shorty1990 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spiele über 3 Monitore Zocken ?!*

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Rechtsklick auf Desktop-->NVIDIA Systemsteuerung--> Ganz oben im Navigationsmenu findest du Nvidia Surround(Bin noch auf der Arbeit und hab hier nur die Intel IGPU kann also nicht genau nachschauen XD ) . Dort einfach Nvidia Surround aktivieren und den Anweisungen  des Wizzard's folgen. Sind insgesamt glaube ca 10 Klicks und schon geht der Spass los

Wichtig ist halt gleiche Auflösung und Refreshrate (Hz) der Monitore, sonst gibt es Probleme mit der Einrichtung(war zumindestens früher so).


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Spiele über 3 Monitore Zocken ?!*

Surround im Treiber aktivieren, und schon sind drei Monitore ein Monitor. Sofern es gleiche Monitore sind. Und die passende Auflösung steht in Deinen Games bereit.

Aber ganz ehrlich .. ein bisschen durch den Treiber klicken, und Du hättest es auch ohne das Forum hinbekommen, bin ich mir sicher.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

